# Help me!



## Bacotas (Nov 2, 2010)

My blue halfmoon betta fish has just gotten into a fight with a another male halfmoon beta and his fin is screwed also got some blood and stuff, any medicine or anything, please help!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Get Melafix. It heals wounds fast.*


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't keep bettas myself but I don't think you are suppose to keep males bettas together.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yea, male bettas should never be kept together. They will fight until the other is dead or dead themselves. Thats why they are in separate cups in stores.*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool to watch, I bet. Maybe not. So if they call rooster fights, cock fights, would these be called fin fights? Lateral line lashes? Gill gashes? Scale match? Sorry...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was/am curious why there were two males in the same tank to begin with myself?

Definately seperate ASAP and treat with Melafix. Make sure the water is prestine since you are dealing with open wounds. You can't short cut this one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Melafix is too harsh on bettas,it burns their gills.Best thing for him,is a medicinal dose of salt,first dissolved then added slowly,nice warm water at 84 degrees,and more frequent waterchanges to prevent finrot.He should start to show regrowth on the ins in about three days.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Melafix is too harsh on bettas,it burns their gills.


ooooooooo...snap!

Good info to know. I've never heard this before. Wowsers!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes even bettafix,which is a diluted version of melafix will still harm the gills if you use too much.This is why i always treat wounds with salt and frequent waterchanges.

Forgot to add,OP you can make a tonic with either indian almond leaves or oak leaves.Boil a few to make some nice deep brown water and add to his tank until its a nice amber color.This with the salt will soothe him,and also strengthen his scales and fins.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its a sticky on the disease forum.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Didnt know that either. Good info.*


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah good info. Thanks! And, why were two males together anyways??


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think most fin injuries will heal on their own, although the fins might never be quite the same as they were. Be extra careful with water quality and a bit of salt might help. 

Some times bettas are good at getting under tank dividers. But whatever the reason make sure it can't happen again as they will kill each other.


----------



## Bacotas (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, so trash the bettafix, and go with the natural salt right?
Cause somehow, i actually have no idea how they got through there tank divider so I just use two different tanks now. Thanks guys


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Hope he recovers well. What kind of divider were you using?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas really like slipping over dividers but there is a DIY divider they cant slip under or through.You need craft canvas,book report binders and silicon.Let me look in the DIY for it so i can link you...


----------



## Bacotas (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait what do you mean by Medical Salt, where can I get that?


----------



## Bacotas (Nov 2, 2010)

ALso where could i get those leaves?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Medicinal dose of aquarium salt.You can pick it up in walmart in the fish section.
Freshwater Aquarium Salts: Aquarium Pharmaceutical Freshwater Aquarium Salt

The indian almond leaves are found on ebay or aquabid.Heres a seller on AB:
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

Hows he doing?


----------



## Bacotas (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, haha do they sell them in aquarium stores? I don't live in the states so no walmart for me D:
Hes doing pretty good, lately i added a female to one of my crowntails hoping they would mate, i check on them 10 mins later and shes in the same state so i really need this stuff fast


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh sure they should have it at aquarium stores.Now o spawning,you need to have food for the fry when they hatch,or they will starve.It has to be live if you want them to survive.And the females will get beat up pretty badly,or in my case,i had a female murder three males......


----------

